# which clutch springs should I use



## bruteryder (Feb 12, 2014)

09 650i brute with 2 inch lift, hmf slip on, snorkel, and 27x9 mega mahems. I want good power all the way through but not loose to much top speed. Which clutch springs should I use for the primary and secondary


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Almond secondary and maroon or pink primary. We have hundreds of threads on these. Check out the how to's clutching section.


----------

